

How to Create and Run StrongLoop Process Manager Docker Images - jakerella86
https://strongloop.com/strongblog/run-create-node-js-process-manager-docker-images/

======
shubhra51
How would I spin up multiple Docker images in a load balanced cluster...do I
need to pass 2 sets of differentiating lister ports on each docker image

~~~
rmgraham
Yes, you would need to give them different `--publish` options so that they
don't both try to claim the same host ports.

------
sickeythecat
What about support for Microsoft's new container technology?

~~~
rmgraham
Microsoft hasn't announced docker support yet, so we'll have to wait and see.
Since the script is fairly Linux specific, I don't imagine it will work in a
Windows container without a lot of work.

------
rmgraham
Author here. Feedback welcome :-)

